# Ariens Compact 24 vs Sno Tek 24



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

So last night I was poking around Home Depot and because the wife wasn't with me, I actually had a chance to poke around the departments that interest me!
I don't need a new blower, my 2010 Ariens 921012 is running just fine, but I thought I'd check them out. I was surprised at the similarities between the Ariens Compact 24 and the (Ariens) Sno tek 24. Same 208cc engine, the gauge of the steel seemed similar with the exception of the chute. While made of steel on both, the Tek seemed a bit flimsier than the Compact 24. also the deflector on the top of the chute was plastic on the Tek, while it's steel on the Compact.
The gearcase is aluminum an the Tek, vs cast iron on the Compact. There is no light on the Tek. I'm a big Ariens fan and I must say they did a nice job with the Sno Tek at $649 vs $899 for the Compact. If I was is the market for this type of machine, the Sno Tek 24 is a pretty good deal @ $250 cheaper than the Compact 24.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't need a light and the metal deflector from the compact will probably bolt right on the tek if the platic one breaks


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Loco-diablo said:


> So last night I was poking around Home Depot and because the wife wasn't with me, I actually had a chance to poke around the departments that interest me!
> I don't need a new blower, my 2010 Ariens 921012 is running just fine, but I thought I'd check them out. I was surprised at the similarities between the Ariens Compact 24 and the (Ariens) Sno tek 24. Same 208cc engine, the gauge of the steel seemed similar with the exception of the chute. While made of steel on both, the Tek seemed a bit flimsier than the Compact 24. also the deflector on the top of the chute was plastic on the Tek, while it's steel on the Compact.
> The gearcase is aluminum an the Tek, vs cast iron on the Compact. There is no light on the Tek. I'm a big Ariens fan and I must say they did a nice job with the Sno Tek at $649 vs $899 for the Compact. If I was is the market for this type of machine, the Sno Tek 24 is a pretty good deal @ $250 cheaper than the Compact 24.


As an Ariens fan through and through, I do not believe the Ariens Compact is worth the money. If you are going to spend that money you might as well spend the extra $100. And get the Deluxe 24 which is a considerable upgrade.

If you don't want to spend a $1000. I would recommend the Sno Tek 24 and if you wanted more bells and whistles you may want to look at the Cub Cadet 524 from Tractor Supply if convenient for you.

Best of luck with whichever machine you choose!


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Cardo111 said:


> I would recommend the Sno Tek 24 and if you wanted more bells and whistles you may want to look at the Cub Cadet 524 from Tractor Supply if convenient for you.


I also wasn't impressed with the Sno Tek 24, and ended up with the Cub Cadet 524 SWE, which Home Depot also sells. It had a few more features for not much more money than the Sno Tek. I've been happy with my Cub!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

A $250 is not trivial when comparing those machines. That's quite a savings.

Aren't the SnoTek machines black? And no light?? What happens when you're working in the street in the middle of the night? Who is going to see you as they approach at 30mph  That doesn't sound like a happy outcome.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

caddydaddy said:


> I also wasn't impressed with the Sno Tek 24, and ended up with the Cub Cadet 524 SWE, which Home Depot also sells. It had a few more features for not much more money than the Sno Tek. I've been happy with my Cub!


That is a good choice, Costco also had it but sold out quickly but the price was no better than Home Depot. Best of luck with it. Here in the NY Metro area we are still in the 60's will cool down this weekend but go back in the 60's next week just in time for the Winter, hard to believe.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Cardo111 said:


> That is a good choice, Costco also had it but sold out quickly but the price was no better than Home Depot. Best of luck with it. Here in the NY Metro area we are still in the 60's will cool down this weekend but go back in the 60's next week just in time for the Winter, hard to believe.


I bought it last Summer, so it went through the Snowmageddon Winter we had. It could use more power, but other than that, it did everything I asked of it! I put 25 hours on it last season with no problems.

At the time Cub Cadet had a $50 off sale on blowers, so I paid just over $700 for it. Not bad!


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

uberT said:


> A $250 is not trivial when comparing those machines. That's quite a savings.
> 
> Aren't the SnoTek machines black? And no light?? What happens when you're working in the street in the middle of the night? Who is going to see you as they approach at 30mph  That doesn't sound like a happy outcome.


yes, they are black and there is no light. I suppose that could be a safety issue depending where you're using the machine. 
I'm not in the market. It was just my observation whilst poking around at HD. 

I think I'll always buy Ariens (unless something really bad happens to the quality) and I'll always by from my local independant dealer. 

I saw the Cub's also. I didn't inspect them closely, but they appeared to be quite solid as well.


----------



## AriensSnowman (Dec 9, 2014)

I have seen the Snotek in person and was not impressed. Very cheap machine compared to a regular Ariens with poor build quality (which may be the fault of Home Depot). Try to pony-up for the Deluxe 24 if possible, it's a lot of machine for the money and will serve you well for many years.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

That's a $400.00 dollar difference here in Ontario. I guess you get what you pay for. Grab the handles & pull down and you'll see there's a big weight difference in both machines. The sno tek being lighter & no bells or extra's. Same engine with a different pull handle and I wonder if the engines are really made on the same line? With the same quality parts?


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

loneraider said:


> That's a $400.00 dollar difference here in Ontario. I guess you get what you pay for. Grab the handles & pull down and you'll see there's a big weight difference in both machines. The sno tek being lighter & no bells or extra's. Same engine with a different pull handle and I wonder if the engines are really made on the same line? With the same quality parts?


Hence the difference in price. Lighter steel, no bells and whistles, but $250 less for the Tek in the U.S. The Tek is not a bad machine for the price was my point.

Does LCT make different levels of the StormForce engines?
I'd bet the engines are identical.


----------

